# Desktop von Photoshop schwarz



## WIK-Lars (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe jetzt schon alles durchsucht und durchgooglet, bin aber auf keinen wesentlichen Hinweis gestoßen.

Eine Freundin von mir hat folgendes Problem: sie ist beim Starten von Photoshop gegen irgendeine Taste gekommen. Seit dem ist der Hintergrund/Desktop ihre Photoshop-Programms (also NICHT der Arbeitsbereich!) schwarz und nicht mehr grau.

Gerne würde sie das rückgängig machen. Aber wie?
Kann uns da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Danke für sachdienliche Hinweise!!


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Januar 2008)

Hab das gefunden:



> Montagefläche um Bild einfärben
> 
> Wem das Grau in der Montagefläche um ein Bild stört, kann dieses auch leicht ändern. Einfach eine Farbe nach Wahl anmischen und mit dem Füllwerkzeug und gedrückter Shift-Taste in die Montagefläche klicken.
> 
> Wer dann doch lieber das Grau haben möchte, setzt die Farbe einfach wieder auf die Werte R: 191, G: 191, B: 191 zurück




Alex


----------



## Michael Aringer (20. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich vermute mal, sie wird einfach die "F"-Taste gedrückt haben. Einfach nochmal drücken und alles ist beim alten.

Servus, Michael


----------



## WIK-Lars (20. Januar 2008)

Nee, nee. Genau darum ging's mir nicht. ;-) . Deine Antwort betrifft den Arbeitsbereich um ein Foto herum.

Ich meinte aber die Hintergrundfläche von Photoshop selbst, als das, worauf der Arbeitsbereich, der das Foto beinhaltet, aufliegt.

Trotzdem Danke für Deine Bemühungen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Januar 2008)

Alexander hat Dir doch die richtige Antwort gegeben.


----------



## WIK-Lars (20. Januar 2008)

Nein, ich denke Alexander meinte den Arbeitsbereich ( = Montagefläche ).

Ich meine aber den ganzen Hintergrund von Photoshop.

Hab aber all Eure bisherigen Antworten angewendet. Bisher hat leider noch nichts weitergeholfen. 

Scheint wohl ne kniffligere Sache zu sein.  ;-]


----------



## hierbavida (23. Januar 2008)

Die Arbeitsfläche ändert sich auch mit dem Fenstermodus. Taste F öfters drücken bis der gewünschte Fenstermodus erscheint. 
Lege kleine Neue Datei an. Zoome das Bild, bis Montagefläche zu sehen ist und verfahre wie Alex beschrieben. 
Dieses Thema tritt öfters in Anfängerkursen auf und bei Profis in Stress.


----------



## WIK-Lars (24. Januar 2008)

Aber es geht mir doch gar nicht um die Arbeitsfläche !!  

Herrje, warum versteht mich denn keiner


----------



## Zinken (24. Januar 2008)

Wenn der Bereich auch schwarz ist, wenn kein Bild geöffnet ist, liegt es wohl an der Windows-Einstellung.
Rechter Mausklick auf Desktop - Eigenschaften - Darstellung - Erweitert - Hintergrund der Anwendung


----------



## Leola13 (24. Januar 2008)

Hai,

.. und wenn das nicht hilft, häng mal einen Screenshot an, damit alle verstehen was du meinst.

Ciao Stefan

Edit : 





> Alt+Strg+Umschalttaste beim Start von Photoshop drücken/halten. Folgenden Dialog bestätigen. Ergebnis: Zurücksetzen zu den Standardeinstellungen


Evtl. die Tastenkombi probieren.


----------



## WIK-Lars (25. Januar 2008)

Prima, Zinken's Beitrag hat genau die richtige Antwort geliefert!

Meine Freundin hat das dann quasi parallel auch über jemand anderen noch gesagt bekommen.

Also, schön, dass es doch Leute gibt, die sich den Beitrag vorher genau durchgelesen haben, bevor sie antworteten!
Danke auf jeden Fall bei allen, für die Bemühungen!!


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Januar 2008)

WIK-Lars hat gesagt.:


> Prima, Zinken's Beitrag hat genau die richtige Antwort geliefert!
> 
> Meine Freundin hat das dann quasi parallel auch über jemand anderen noch gesagt bekommen.
> 
> ...



Na Prima. Du hast geschrieben



> sie ist beim Starten von Photoshop gegen irgendeine Taste gekommen.



Und dann waren es Windows Einstellungen. 

Ich habe zwar nicht genau gelesen, aber du auch nicht genau geschrieben 



WIK-Lars hat gesagt.:


> Meine Freundin hat das dann quasi parallel auch über jemand anderen noch gesagt bekommen.



Was dann Zinkens Erfolg wieder schmälert. Irgendwas ist doch immer 


Alex


----------

